# iPad Air 2 Demo - La garantie est-elle assurée par Apple ?



## i-florian (26 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iPad Air 2 sur le site rueducommerce. Une bonne affaire, car j'ai pu acquérir mon iPad pour 100&#8364; de moins, mais je commence à le regretter ...

En effet, le N° de série n'est pas reconnu par Apple (en entrant celui-ci sur la page dédiée pour vérifier la garantie d'un appareil). Peut-être que la garantie est assurée par le vendeur lui-même ? Du coup j'hésite énormément à renvoyer mon iPad pour me faire rembourser, surtout que je ne l'ai pas encore initialisé ...

Quelqu'un serait-il capable de me dire si d'abord, l'utilisation d'un iPad démo diffère de celle d'un iPad classique ? (synchronisation iCloud, achats sur l'appstore, ...). Et si la garantie sera assurée par Apple ? (même si j'en doute fortement).

Merci d'avance pour votre aide (je suis un peu désespéré )


----------



## city1 (26 Décembre 2014)

garantie constructeur 1 an et c'est tout normalement


----------



## i-florian (26 Décembre 2014)

Mais comment justifier cette garantie, puisque le produit n'est pas reconnu par Apple ?

Merci pour votre aide rapide !


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Décembre 2014)

Un Serial Apple non reconnu par Apple ?
Tu le sors d'où ce serial ?
C'est bien celui que l'on peut lire au dos de l'appareil que tu utilises ?

C'est très curieux.

Tu as un Apple Store à proximité ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (27 Décembre 2014)

Bon courage si tu dois avoir affaire au sav de rueducommerce... J'en entend que du mal autour de moi (moi même eu des merdes avec eux).


----------



## i-florian (27 Décembre 2014)

@lamainfroide J'ai bien essayé avec le N° de série au dos de l'iPad ... Rien à faire. 

@alexis83 En effet le SAV de rueducommerce ne possède vraiment pas une bonne réputation ! 

J'ai un APR oui, tu penses qu'ils peuvent m'aider ?


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Décembre 2014)

i-florian a dit:


> J'ai un APR oui, tu penses qu'ils peuvent m'aider ?


Tu y vas (tu n'oublies pas ta facture où ta preuve d'achat) en précisant le lieu d'achat et tu expliques ton problème de n° de série.
Ça m'étonnerait qu'ils ne trouvent pas traces de ton iPad.

Si ça se trouve, rueducommerce n'a pas encore déclaré la vente auprès d'Apple et c'est pourquoi ton serial n'est pas reconnu sur cette page (somme toute réservée au grand public). Va savoir.

En tout cas, l'APR s'occupera de toi sans faire de distinction. Que tu aies acheté ton iPad ailleurs que chez Apple importe peu. Le résultat est que tu as acheté un de leur produit.


----------



## i-florian (28 Décembre 2014)

@lamainfroide tout est bon j'ai activé l'iPad en faisant une restauration. Le numéro de série est maintenant reconnu ! De plus la restauration de l'iPad a parfaitement fonctionné, il marche à merveille !

Merci à la communauté !


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Décembre 2014)

Good News.


----------

